# Release 9 petty rigs



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Up for all to look at but not to be bad mouthing about the product on my thread or you will be deleted off the thread, again if you have nothing to say nice then move on. This is the release 9 petty rigs again in the clam packs 1 truck and 1 car together both sitting on the xtraction chassis with white letters on car tires. Supposed to be out in november?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Those are nice paint jobs on those cars. Would this be AutoWorld's first release with white lettering on the tires?


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

TK Solver said:


> Those are nice paint jobs on those cars. Would this be AutoWorld's first release with white lettering on the tires?


yes this would be the first time on xtractions, thanks for the heads up i just saw that too. lol


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Nice looking cars.

Dave


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Omega said:


> Nice looking cars.
> 
> Dave


Yuppers!!
hoping 4 a Petty Super Bird someday 2 :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

i agree bubba, a superbird daytona charger would be awsum looking.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I like them. Maybe AW will do other driver car and semi combos.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I like the cars...They can keep the trucks.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

TUFFONE said:


> I like the cars...They can keep the trucks.


i agree the trucks just are not raceable realistically.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The trucks have been raced before. 22tall has put 4 of them (among others) on the track in a wacky IROC kinda race. I agree though that besides collector market, the cars and trucks should be available individually.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

We race the trucks without the trailers.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

A couple of nice looking Racing Rig sets. I like the all white semi and trailer with the blue racing stripes the best. From the picture it appears the roadrunner goes with this semi; I hope so as I like the roadrunner a lot more. Although real semis would never race haulin' a trailer; it's more fun if you remove the guide pin from the trailer. Then the trailer can jackknife on the curves. The white lettering on the tires is a bonus. I really liked the first set of Legends Funny Cars that had the white lettering; I was a little disappointed when they left it off with the second release.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

We raced trucks with the trailers, afx and tyco. EVERY WEEK. its a blast to have 4 of them barreling down the straight and hope you pull out of the turn before one of the other guys takes you out.
That was the fun of 10 lap races. You could put up your favorite afx,tjet and tyco cars. we would run about 30 different races.
No tuning, no blah blah add on parts, just oil and silicone tires and fun.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Small Tweak for the Trucks*

There's too much slack with the trailers' connector pin (either it's to thin, or the hole on the back of the rig is too big). Just wrap a layer or two of tape on the peg and the slack is gone and you'll have a better handling trailer.

AW: you should address this on future releases.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had some very good rig racing both at the club and at home on a 4 lane track. The key is timing your overtakes and being supersmooth. I've won several times with an old Aurora rig taking on much faster AW offerings and I think I've found the best handling set up which is.....


Take the rear pin out of the trailer and put the screw in that locks the bogey. Providing your bogey runs straight then you really get the best of the set ups. 

I've found pin in to be a bit slower and less stable in the curves although I cannot explain why. And pin out but no screw usually ends up with the bogey travelling on one lane with the cab in the other. A right mess in other words!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> i agree the trucks just are not raceable realistically.


I've "Heard" that AW is going 2 release 4 silver screen vehicles in their NEXT 
release (after the G/B Police cruiser, Dirty Mary/Crazy Larry & Vanishing Point Charger) (can I PRE-Order & $$ 4 a D/M-C/L & Vanishing Point cars??)
the next "4" are supposed (??) 2B "T-jets", so the rumor goes (???)

Bubba 123 :wave:

FINALLY, just got my Ghost Busters NON Slimed MIB!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

& TY again, 4 the donation 2 help me & my family a few years back w/ I had bypass surgery... as well as ALL the other kind folks 2 :wave:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> I've "Heard" that AW is going 2 release 4 silver screen vehicles in their NEXT release (after the G/B Police cruiser, Dirty Mary/Crazy Larry & Vanishing Point Charger) the next "4" are supposed (??) 2B "T-jets", so the rumor goes (???)


It is not a rumor. It is shown on the flyer AW handed out at Iwheels Expo. See the AW Upcoming 2014-2015 thread.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> I've "Heard" that AW is going 2 release 4 silver screen vehicles in their NEXT
> release (after the G/B Police cruiser, Dirty Mary/Crazy Larry & Vanishing Point Charger) (can I PRE-Order & $$ 4 a D/M-C/L & Vanishing Point cars??)
> the next "4" are supposed (??) 2B "T-jets", so the rumor goes (???)
> 
> ...


not a problem bubba, thats what good people do for others in need.

Richard
wheelz63


----------

